# Silver Coast area



## cwaites (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi

Thank you for the replies to my previous message.

I have been to the Algarve which I enjoyed very much and although I have not yet visited the Silver Coast area, I have done a lot of research and intend to visit later this year or next spring.

Obidos, Peniche, Caldas Da Rainha, Lourinha, Torres Vedras seem particular appealing and are on my list to visit.

Thank you for links, etc.

Carol


----------



## thepilotswife (Nov 22, 2009)

I've been to Peniche and its a great little village. Only really stopped there to take the ferry over to Berlenga Islands- rough ride that. Still, very pretty. 

Good luck with your search!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Peniche is also famous for being quite smelly at certain times of the year. We stayed at a hotel there and were told by the staff to keep our ocean view windows shut.


----------

